#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Süchtig nach Esoterik >

## Pianoman

Süchtig nach Esoterik ?   Immer mehr Menschen geraten - meist durch Lebenskrisen ausgelöst - in eine psychische Abhängigkeit von esoterischen Lebensberatern unterschiedlichster Art.   Nicht nur die staatlichen Sekten-Beauftragten berichten von einer bedenklichen Zunahme von Hilfesuchenden, die sowohl seelischen als auch enormen materiellen Schaden erlitten haben.  Auch die Presse reagiert mittlerweile auf einen gewaltigen Markt, bei dem persönliche Schicksale der Klienten vollkommen von den rein kommerziellen Interessen der Esoterik-Anbieter verdrängt werden.   Weil die Anbieter auf dem esoterischen Markt auch nicht dumm sind, wird heute mit verschiedensten Mechanismen - z. B. "wissenschaftliche" Sprache, esoterische Verfahren als Beiwerk zu unverfänglicher Lebensberatung, - dem Rat- und Hilfesuchenden eine nicht vorhandene Seriosität vorgegauckelt. Durch diese psychischen Manipulation läßt sich oft erst sehr spät feststellen, dass es sich um unseriöse Angebote handelt.   Ich möchte mit diesem Thread ein Informationsforum eröffnen, dass sich bevorzugt mit Esoterik als Suchtfaktor beschäftigt. Sinn soll dabei sein, esoterische Angebote genauer und vor allem neutral zu durchleuchten, und möglicherweise auch Wege aus Abhängigkeiten aufzuzeigen.   Über Erfahrungsberichte würde ich mich genau so freuen, wie über Anfragen zu Unternehmern und Unternehmen in Sachen "Unendliche Glückseeligkeit" Für diskrete Nachfragen und Gespräche besteht in diesem Forum die Möglichkeit der Privatnachricht an meine Person.  Pianoman

----------


## Alayna

Hallo Pianoman, 
Erst Googlen und dann eröffnen.  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Esoterik 
kurz : Esoterik ist keine Abkappselung einer Religion, es ist nichtmal eine Religion, es lässt sich nicht einwandfrei zuordnen, es ist eine art Wissenschaft, Astrologie spielt eine große rolle in der Esoterik  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sekte#A...Deutschland.29 
kurz: eine religiöse Abkappselung aus einer oder mehrerer Religionen, so ensteht eine neue Religion und zwar die der Sekte 
Dein Thema müsste also lauten süchtig nach alternativen Religionen!!!  
LG Alayna

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Alayna,   obwohl Wikipedia als Informationsquelle nicht die allein bedeutsame Referenz-Enzyklopädie ist, nehme ich Ihre Anmerkungen auf.   Bei Wikipedia lese ich im Rahmen einer ethymologischen Deutung, dass der Begriff Esoterik sich vom Adjektiv im antiken Griechenland zum Substantiv in der europäischen Neuzeit gewandelt hat.  (Die damit verbundenen Bedeutungswandlung habe ich schon in einem anderen Beitrag - *Wahn oder Sinn? Was Patienten bei "alternativen" Therapien so alles glauben müssen / Nr.14 "Von der Verdummung der Gesellschaft..."* - beschrieben.)   Wenn ich also Esoterik als Begriff benutze, dann in etwa in der Bedeutung, die Wikipedia wie folgt definiert:   Zitat:  Heute wird der Begriff „Esoterik“ zumeist zusammenfassend für ein breites Spektrum verschiedenartiger Weltanschauungen gebraucht, welche die spirituelle Entwicklung des Individuums betonen, jedoch durch keine organisierte Religion oder religiöse Konfession im engeren Sinn als Glaube vertreten werden. Ein verwandter Sammelbegriff ist „New Age".   Den sich teilweise deutlich unterscheidenden oder sogar widersprechenden Lehren, die unter den Begriff „Esoterik“ fallen, ist gemeinsam, dass sie die Existenz von Phänomenen außerhalb des *wissenschaftlich* erfassbaren postulieren und sowohl naturwissenschaftliche als auch konfessionell religiöse Betrachtungsweisen als nicht ausreichend ansehen, um die Welt vollständig erklären zu können.   Bei meinem Eröffnungsbeitrag ging es keineswegs ausschließlich um Sekten oder neue Religionen; sie sind auch nur ein Aspekt der Esoterik. Wikipedia schreibt dazu:   Zitat:  Esoterische Weltanschauungen beziehen sich meist auf fünf Bereiche:  Praktische Entscheidungshilfen für die Lebensplanung, teilweise auch für Alltagsentscheidungen: In diesen Bereich fallen vor allem Techniken wie Astrologie, Tarot, Pendeln oder Handlesen.   Selbsterkenntnis: Manche Anhänger der Esoterik versuchen, ihren Charakter und ihre Bedürfnisse mit Hilfe esoterischer Welterklärungskonzepte zu bestimmen, vor allem mittels der verschiedenen Varianten der Astrologie.   Medizinische Hilfe: Mit Techniken der alternativen Medizin wird versucht, das körperliche und seelische Wohlbefinden zu verbessern, zum Beispiel mit Aromatherapie, Bach-Blütentherapie, Reiki, oder Homöopathie. Die Esoterik nimmt sich dabei vor allem Bereichen an, die die klassische Medizin nicht abdeckt (zum Beispiel ‚Hilfe beim Wohlfühlen‘) oder in denen deren Erfolge als unzureichend empfunden werden, wie bei der Behandlung chronischer Schmerzen, aber auch bei akuten Krankheiten.   Spirituelle Hilfe: Die meisten esoterischen Richtungen postulieren das Vorhandensein einer unsterblichen menschlichen Seele und befassen sich mit Wegen, deren Schicksal zu verbessern. Bei vielen dieser Richtungen kommen Konzepte indischer Religionen wie Karma und Reinkarnation vor. Häufig wird gelehrt, dass eine ‚Reinigung‘ oder eine ‚Erleuchtung‘ des Anhängers nötig sei, um in dieser Welt oder nach dem Tod einen besseren Zustand zu erreichen.   Verbesserung der Welt insgesamt: Unter manchen esoterischen Richtungen ist die Ansicht verbreitet, dass man durch Verhalten entsprechend esoterischer Lehren die Welt insgesamt grundlegend verändern und somit verbessern könne. Solche Ansichten sind Grundlage der "New Age"-Bewegung, die ein neues Zeitalter, etwa das "Wassermannzeitalter" angebrochen sieht oder erwartet. Entsprechende Auffassungen vertritt beispielsweise Fritjof Capra   Der angesprochene Suchtfaktor der Esoterik ist -so zeigen eben die Hinweise der Sekten-Beauftragten (die nicht nur für ausgewiesene Sekten, sondern für die gesamten Probleme im Zusammenhang mit esoterischen Denkmodellen zuständig sind) vor allem dort zu finden, wo Menschen ihre Lebensplanung und die Strategien Alltagsbewältigung, ihre sozialen Kontakte und die Art ihrer Kommunikation, massiv oder ausschließlich von irrationalen, okkult-esoterischen Verfahren abhängig machen.   Wenn astrologische Vorhersagen, Tarot-Karten oder Pendel die Entscheidungen übernehmen, welcher Lebenspartner gewählt wird, welcher Urlaubsort angesteuert wird, oder ob und wie eine wirtschaftliche oder politische Entscheidung gefällt wird, muss man von einem Verlust der Eigenverantwortung bzw. von einer Abhängigkeit (im Sinne einer Sucht) sprechen.   Hierzu schreibt Wikipedia unter dem Begriff "Sucht":   Zitat:  Der Begriff Abhängigkeit steht in der Medizin und klinischen Psychologie für das unabweisbare Verlangen nach bestimmten Stoffen oder *Verhaltensformen*, durch die ein *kurzfristig befriedigender Erlebniszustand* erreicht wird. Diesem Verlangen werden nach Verständnis der Weltgesundheitsorganisation die Kräfte des Verstandes untergeordnet. Es beeinträchtigt die freie Entfaltung einer Persönlichkeit und kann die sozialen Bindungen und die sozialen Chancen eines Individuums beeinträchtigen oder zerstören, was sehr häufig der Fall ist. Abhängigkeit wird von der WHO als Krankheit eingestuft und nicht als Willen- oder Charakterschwäche.  (Anmerkung: Auch die Befriedigung über eine gefällte Entscheidung in schwierigen, konfliktträchtigen Lebensfragen gehört zu den befriedigenden Erlebniszuständen. Wobei die Definition von "schwierig/konfliktträchtig" natürlich von der seelischen Disposition des Betroffenen abhängig ist. Deshalb auch der Hinweis auf Lebenskrisen.)   Ich hoffe, dass jetzt deutlich wurde, dass sich Sucht oder Abhängigkeit lange nicht auf eine Sektenzugehörigkeit beschränkt, sondern sich genau so und vielleicht viel mehr noch in der Nutzung den weniger spektakulären Verfahren darstellt, deren Zielrichtung die "Hilfe" bei der Bewältigung des Alltags ist.  Insoweit ist es naiv, Gefahren nur dort zu sehen, wo die Aufgabe einer bürgerlichen Existenz und die Zuwendung zu einer totalitären Religionsgemeinschaft unübersehbar ist.   Pianoman  PS.: Ich gestatte mir noch eine Replik: Googlen hilft auch nur, wenn man weiterliest...

----------


## Alayna

Hallo Pianoman, 
wir haben beide recht, 
Auszug aus Meyers Universallexikon Band 1 A- Finanz (3. Auflage Überarbeiteter Nachdruck von Mai 1978) 
esoterisch:  [<gr.]: geheim; nur für Eingeweihte betsimmt und verständlich. 
Kurz um in einer Gruppe wo es darum geht sogenanntes "Geheimes" zu vermitteln um aus bestimmten Lebenskrisen herrauszuhelfen, denn wer mit beiden Beinen im Leben steht ist kaum in Gefahr in eine solche Gruppe zurutschen, kann willenlos und abhängig machen. 
Aber ist man gleich süchtig wenn man sich für esoterische Wissenschaften wie Asltrologie, Alchemie interessiert? 
Darf ich ihnen eine Frage stellen? 
sie schreiben:
Zitat: Wenn ich also Esoterik als Begriff benutze, dann in etwa in der Bedeutung, die Wikipedia wie folgt definiert:  
Zitat: 
Heute wird der Begriff „Esoterik“ zumeist zusammenfassend für ein breites Spektrum verschiedenartiger Weltanschauungen gebraucht, welche die spirituelle Entwicklung des Individuums betonen, jedoch durch keine organisierte Religion oder religiöse Konfession im engeren Sinn als Glaube vertreten werden. Ein verwandter Sammelbegriff ist „New Age".
Zitat ende! 
Warum " dann in etwa in der Bedeutung" ? Warum definieren sie es nicht einfach in ihren Worten?  
Zitat: 
Medizinische Hilfe: Mit Techniken der alternativen Medizin wird versucht, das körperliche und seelische Wohlbefinden zu verbessern, zum Beispiel mit Aromatherapie, Bach-Blütentherapie, Reiki, oder Homöopathie. Die Esoterik nimmt sich dabei vor allem Bereichen an, die die klassische Medizin nicht abdeckt (zum Beispiel ‚Hilfe beim Wohlfühlen‘) oder in denen deren Erfolge als unzureichend empfunden werden, wie bei der Behandlung chronischer Schmerzen, aber auch bei akuten Krankheiten. 
Zitat ende. 
Ist es denn Falsch sich auf alte Methoden der Heilung von Kranken zu berufen bzw diesen Weg zunutzen um Gesund zu werden wie zb. Chronische Erkrankungen die nur durch eine Schmerztherapie gelindert werden können? Kann es süchtig machen jede möglichkeit auszuspielen um Schmerzfrei zu werden? 
Es gibt keine Frage das unsere Medizin sehr fortschrittlich ist was das heilen anbelangt, genauso ist es erwiesen das gewisse alternative Therapien nicht der richtige weg zu heilung ist.  
Aber erst durch die Forschung sind doch Krankheiten ans Licht gekommen die man so noch nicht kannte, es ist Meiner Meinung nach sogar möglich das erst durch die Forschung einige Krankheiten entstanden sind.  
Zitat: 
Wenn astrologische Vorhersagen, Tarot-Karten oder Pendel die Entscheidungen übernehmen, welcher Lebenspartner gewählt wird, welcher Urlaubsort angesteuert wird, oder ob und wie eine wirtschaftliche oder politische Entscheidung gefällt wird, muss man von einem Verlust der Eigenverantwortung bzw. von einer Abhängigkeit (im Sinne einer Sucht) sprechen. 
 Zitat ende 
Tarot Karten legt man sich selbst und lässt sie sich nicht legen, ein(e) Profesionelle(r) Kartenleger(in) wird bei der Befragung der Karten immer zuerst nach der eigenen Sichtweise der Karte fragen ehe sie unterstützende Bemerkungen gibt wie es den in der nahen Zukunft aus sieht bzw. wie die gegenwärtige Situation ist. 
Beim Pendeln verlässt man sich auf sein inneres Gefühl bzw auf das wunschdenken im Unterbewusstsein. Obwohl ich selbst schon Glück hatte mit den Lotto zahlen (ich gewann mit 3 richtigen) Und auch unser Unterbewusst sein lässt unsere Muskeln so minimal zucken das wir es nicht warnehmen aber dennoch die Bewegung des Pendels sehen können.  
Ergo in unserem Unterbewusstsein haben wir die Entscheidung schon längst gefällt, wir brauchen nur noch die hilfe der Tarotkarten oder einer anderen methode um an diese Antwort zukommen. 
Ich halte es nicht für eine Sucht sich auf diese weise mit dem Eigenen Unterbewusstsein  vertraut zumachen. 
Meiner Meinung nach halte ich es eher für eine Abhängigkeit, Sucht wenn man solche Entscheidungen von Anderen Personen abhängig macht. 
Wie es ja in sog. Sekten der fall ist, es gibt einen Leiter/Couch der bestimmt was gemacht werden darf und was nicht. 
Zitat: 
...sondern sich genau so und vielleicht viel mehr noch in der Nutzung den weniger spektakulären Verfahren darstellt, deren Zielrichtung die "Hilfe" bei der Bewältigung des Alltags ist.
Zitat Ende. 
Auch ein Psychotherapeut kann diese Hilfestellung geben bei der Bewältigung des Alltags, sind dessen Patienten dann süchtig? 
Was ist mit Selbsthilfegruppen zb Antiagressionsgruppen? Dort erhält man auch "Hilfe" um seinen Alltag zubewältigen und zuverändern.  Ist man dann süchtig wenn man das braucht um seinen Alltag zuregeln? 
Ich glaube das es erst dann zu einer Sucht kommt wenn man sich selbst von Anderen Personen abhängig macht! 
LG Alayna

----------


## Pianoman

Zuerst, Alayna,   haben Sie mir Wikipedia empfohlen und ich habe dort weitergelesen und zitiert.   Weiterhin: wenn sie Meyers Universallexikon zitieren, sollten sie auch den in Klammern gesetzten Hinweis beachten, denn der zeigt die Herkunft des Begriffs an.  Den Bedeutungswechsel vom Adjektiv "esoterisch" im Sinne des inneren, geheimen Wissens im antiken Griechenland, zum Substantiv "Esoterik" als Sammelbegriff wissenschaftlich nicht begründbarer, okkulter Weltmodelle habe ich Ihnen erläutert.  Aber um hier nicht wieder eine Diskussion zu beginnen, deren Fragen schon in mehreren Threads ausführlich erörtert wurden, möchte ich Sie, als Neuling in diesem Forum, erst einmal bitten, sich in die einschlägigen Threads, zu finden im Diskussionsforum "Alternativmedizin", einzulesen Wenn Sie Ihre individuellen Erfahrungen zu den jeweiligen Themengebieten der Esoterik einbringen wollen, werden Sie hier in diesem Forum ganz sicher fündig werden und dort diskutieren können.  Auch ist es ist Ihnen möglich, eigene Beiträge oder Themen zu eröffnen.   Mir persönlich ging es bei der Eröffnung dieses Threads nicht darum, eine weitere Diskussion zum Thema Esoterik zu führen, sondern betroffenen Menschen die Möglichkeit zu bieten, sich gezielt und vor allem neutral über Angebote des Esoterik-Marktes zu informieren, und möglicherweise auch Wege aus Abhängigkeiten aufzuzeigen.  Deshalb möchte ich Sie bitten, diesen Thread ausschließlich im Sinne der Eröffnungsbeitrag zu benutzen. Eine Diskussion über den Suchtfaktor einzelnen Verfahren werde ich hier nicht führen.   Pianoman

----------


## noangelanymore

hello, ich habe mich extra hier angemeldet, um hier was zu schreiben.
An Alayna, du schreibst, zuerst googeln, dann eröffnen, ich sage, zuerst denken, dann schreiben. Wikipedia als Informationsquelle anzugeben, na ja...Die Religionswissenschaft bezeichnet und akzeptiert die Esoterik schon lange als Religion. Nur die Anhänger wollen lustigerweise nichts davon wissen. Schliesslich wollen sie ja nicht in ein Schublade gesteckt werden und sind frei in den Gedanken. Wirklich :Huh?: ?? An Pianoman: ich glaube nicht, dass es Ex-süchtige gibt, welche OHNE Emotionen, d.h. neutral hier was schreiben.

----------


## noangelanymore

Fortsetzung: die Esoteriksucht ist nicht zu unterschätzen und wird von vielen Anhängern und Therapeuten unterschätzt. Das Thema "Zwiebelschale ablegen " kann sehr süchtig machen. 
Als mein Bruder vor 9 Jahren gestorben ist hat alles angefangen. Nun, während einem Jahresauslandaufenthaltes bin ich einigermassen von meiner Sucht befreit worden. Wenn man raus will, muss man alles loslassen. Alles. Kurse,  Bücher, Symbole, Karten, Tachyonen, Therapeuten, Pendel, Affirmationen und ganz schwer:Glaubensmuster. Ich ertappe mich immer wieder, wie ich immer noch Sachen in meinem Hirn gespeichert habe, welche von irgendeinem Buch kamen. Kein Wunder, bei den hunderten von Büchern, welche ich gelesen habe.

----------

